# AKC ILP Reg #



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I wondered on this..........

If sending in to AKC to get a ILP (what's this mean, sorry) do you need to create a AKC reg name for your dog ? I didn't see this on the form & didn't do. If you do need to do this, would it be ok to stay the same as the name I created for our reg boy Storm ? Bought him AKC reg (full), but not from a kennel & didn't need to stay with a kennel name. Created our own, but did keep the Von out of Von Der from dams side.

What to do ???????

~Thanks~


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I've had several ILP'd dogs but none recently. As I remember, I just chose a name - my first ILP shepherd was simply "Dawson" (this was long enough ago that they didn't even require spay/neutering yet). But I think it's very possible that you can't use a name that has already been used, so you may want to choose something that is more unique, and using a "kennel" name (so to speak) along with his given name may work as long as no one else has actually registered that kennel name.

My second ILP'd dog was a year old when I got her and her name was already Lady, so I put her name down as "Kipp's Lady K" as I figured the name Lady had already been used.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Von (from) is very common as in Vom Haus (House) Lastname. It would be fine to use that followed by a name. It will make sense if you put another name in front of it. something like Milktoast von Breakfastclub (only that may be over the letter limit.)


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

> Quote: get a ILP (what's this mean, sorry)


Indefinite Listing Priveleges. Just a way to say your dog can compete in AKC sponsered events.

You don't need a special name, but it is fun to make one up.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:
> You don't need a special name, but it is fun to make one up.


Really fun to come up with a great name! Both my first dog's I had my last name in their ILP name. Made it WAY easier for me to pick their names out of a long list at a trial (amazing how my name just pops off the page to me!).

I always have my family and friends help with the rest of the name, and (frankly) I'm much better at approving or disapproving then actually coming up with the names initially. Having a first name/middle name that I use at trials and that are on the Gate boards is a huge help. Much easier to hear them yelling a Bretta Lee or an Elsa Rose instead of just a short fast single name.... and it really bites to miss your run cause you couldn't hear them. 

People also seem to remember your dog better with the 2 names.... as in 'I see Bretta Lee's mom tearing over past the other ring like a maniac..........' and helping. Course that's just me







I'm sure everyone else is always organized and ready to go in way ahead of time!!


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

Where was Bretta Lee's crazy mom last weekend?

I'm thinking of adding 'von Wild Child' for Bryce's ILP haha, she's earned that one!

Aster is just Aster on her ILP. I wanted to come up with something fun but let my family convince me that it was stupid







It was going to be Astronomical or something along those lines.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: AsterWhere was Bretta Lee's crazy mom last weekend?


I TRY to focus on training in the winter/summer and then trial the heck out of the spring/fall. Right now I have agility classes on Saturday so can't trial but....

they end at the end of the month so from March 27th (Afghan trial!) on I'm pretty much out every Saturday or Fri/Sat...


----------

